# Worst Hicthing ever



## Lost

BryanPaul and Dobbie D. were there with me during this fiasco..remember guys El Paso and trying to hicth on the outskirts of town going east to Ft. Stockton. took us 8 days and still no ride..I had to ride a train up to Dallas..what's the longest anyone else tried to hicth outta a town?..I don't even know why I waited that long I hate to hicth and El Paso is easy.


----------



## veggieguy12

Worst hitching ever?
Shit, seems like this is just one area of life where no matter how bad it gets, it can always get worse.
I mean, waiting 5 hours, getting passed by: college boys in their Honda Civics, surfer dudes in their VW and Volvo minivans, hippies in their peacemobiles, and (supposed) tough-guys in their macho muscletrucks. Is that bad, or just goes with the territory? (That specific territory happened to be the very brief stretch from Crescent City, CA to Arcata, CA.)
Or maybe just being relentlessly hassled and callously left to die by malicious cops in Idaho is worse? Fuckin' Idaho... it's not like _I_ wanna be in your goddamn state either, Officer Asshole!


----------



## Dameon

Being fucked with by the cops in Wyoming, told I'll get arrested for having my thumb out and I have to walk on the left side of the road ("for your safety"), then having the cops drive back and forth the rest of the day to make sure I'm following their stupid rules.

That, or stuck in between Idaho Falls and Butte, with no water and nowhere to get water, and the cars going 80 mph (who the hell is going to stop when they're going that fast?). State patrol stopped me there, but the cop just said "I understand, you're just trying to get from point a to point b, just be safe." I don't take short rides along the interstate anymore, just to be sure I don't get stuck in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Billy Blankets

OH BOY.... 

We were somewhere in Texas and this 18 year old girl picks us up, She was crying because she had a bad day at work (first sign of doom). We cheered her up and she offered to take us back to her house and make us some food. We agreed as long as she could take us to the freeway again after. We pulled up to her house (in the middle of nowhere) and she said if her mom asked us any questions we should just say we were friends of hers from school, because her mom would be mad if she knew she picked us up. she then realized how difficult that was going to be to pull off and told us to wait in the barn! (2nd sign of doom) We declined to wait in the barn, which had a big texas sized no trespassing sign on it and just sat in front of it. about 10 minutes later she comes back out without any food and tells us we have to leave. We agreee happily, until we realize she has no intention of driving us back to the freeway. my traveling partner tries to explain to her that she promised she would take us back and we really need her to because we have no idea where we are. she says she can't and starts crying again. she says through epic sobs that her neighbor might be able to take us and runs across the street to go ask him. we walk over there to meet the neighbor, he sees the girl crying, sees us 4 dirty kids, and turns to his wife and says "call the cops" we try to explain what is going on and he is just holding this girl and mean mugging the crap out of us. We of course attempt to split before the cops get there, and walk for several miles until we get back to the freeway. we stick our thumbs out and instantly 4 cop cars roll up. we are detained on the side of the road for 3 and a half hours have our hands on the hood of the car and they wont tell us why we are being detained. They are telling us however that we are in big trouble. Meanwhile, this truck with a gun rack is driving back and fourth past us and some dude (the girls brother) is leaning out the window shouting how he is going to kill us. 
As it turned out when the cops came to the neighbors house the girls mother had come out to see what it was all about. So she wouldnt get in trouble by her mom for picking up hitchikers she told the cops we had ABDUCTED HER! she held onto this story for 3 hours until they interviewed her apart from her mother and she finally told the truth. the police served us a trespassing ticket and drove us to the county line where another cop who was waiting for us instructed us to "start walking out of my county" 
WORST RIDE EVER.


----------



## Komjaunimas

Billy  that was epic...

Mine would be in July 2008 we were 7-9 kids hitchin from a boarder town in Belgium near Germany, we wanted to go west to Liege (20miles or so ...) and than go north because that was highway leading directly to Luxembourg and connecting to the highway that leads to Marselle, France (~1500miles). 4 or 5 kids got their rides fast (we were standing on a highway and that was illegal ). Just as they left the cops showed up and made me my girlfriend and 2 other girls with a dog to walk to the on ramp. Luckily 15 minutes later a car stoped that was going to Liege, atleast we thought so... Because only my girlfriend could understand a bit French but that wasn't enough and it ended up in missunderstanding. Eventually aphter driving for good 2 hours in circles we ended up in a parking lot on a highway to Luxembourg, the problem was that this highway was leading to Luxembourg thrue Germany and nobody goes that way, parking lot had only toilets and benches, only 2 - 3 cars would stop there per hour. We ended up staying in that lot for 2 days, finally one guy agreed to drive us to Luxembourg, but next day me and my girlfriend said fuck it and rode trains without tickets back to our squat in Amsterdam where we started our journey from ... what can i say FAIL


----------



## rezmutts

The worst hatch hiking story for me was trying to get out of rudiso NM. But luckily we had our skateboards.. We walked and rode for about 40 miles and slept and dug in peoples thrash bins for food and water. being young and stupid we forgot to pa
ck water and loaded up on beer.. the next day we got a ride from a sheriff and had to get rid of our weed.. dropped us off at the next city and give us 20 bucks..


----------



## GutterGrayse

I don't wait in a town if no one's giving rides. I just walk out.


----------



## HannahBee

My boyfriend and I recently got stuck in SLC for two days and while trying to hitch out we got picked up by some crazy crackhead girl who drove us around town trying to score...We wouldn't have even got into the car with her except we were so desperate to just get outside of the city limits. Well after she got her crack she brought us back to the Flying J she had picked us up at and said her cousin ( a truck driver) would be there to give us a ride all the way to Colorado at 6pm. He never showed of course...I'm not even sure she talked to her cousin/had a cousin.
Driving around town wasted all our daylight hours for hitching so we walked a couple of miles to another exit and luckily got a ride the next morning.
Moral of the story----SLC has too many crackheads (we got a ride into town by an ex-crackhead) and I never want to go there again. Crazy crack girl did give me a winter jacket so I guess it wasn't all bad....though the jacket still smells faintly of cheap crack whore perfume haha.


----------



## gawd

had plenty of creepers, sexual advances, racist truckers telling me their dog will bite if i'm not careful and what not, but my absolute worst two would be between a cat car and a russian orthodox man out of delta.
i've only twice had an odor make me physically gag and worried i'd throw up. one was through a slaughter house region in idaho, but even worse was a cat car ride heading to eugene. the car was littered with kfc and mcd's trash, pounds and pounds worth, soaking with the fluids of two (that i saw) cats in the car. the instant i opened the door i was knocked with piss and ammonia, but i've never turned down a ride and i'd been standing in the cold rain trying to keep a smile for long enough. i sat in a seat of damp burger wrappers and cracked down the window, but the guy kept rolling it back up. i don't know if he didn't want rain getting in, was just fucking with me, knowing how disgusting it was, or what. more than having to deal with it i was worried i'd be soaking up the smell and get kicked out of my next ride. luckily he was only going another 25 or 30 miles and i didn't have to cut it. he offered to get me food, but i couldn't do anymore. 

out of delta jct. my partner and i got picked up by a russian orthodox pastor who was as harmless as could be but became outrageously akward. he was super cute and told us in super broken english alot of crazy stories from siberia/russia, but for the last hour and a half or so of the ride he began talking about how we were sinners because him and his wife would only shake hands for a brief second when they were "courting." he kept trying to get us to pray for forgiveness, which was just not mufuckin happening, so he eventually just prayed for us. forever. he began balling, uncontrollably weeping as he prayed, swerving around the highway, jibbering, drooling a bit, (talking in tongues maybe). it was seemed to never end we just sat there in his balls hot minivan stunned at what this man had turned into, praying only for it to be over.


----------



## ary

billy, n gawd, awesome....scary, n awesome hahaha


----------



## vandalette

Billy Blankets said:


> OH BOY....
> 
> We were somewhere in Texas and this 18 year old girl picks us up, She was crying because she had a bad day at work (first sign of doom). We cheered her up and she offered to take us back to her house and make us some food. We agreed as long as she could take us to the freeway again after. We pulled up to her house (in the middle of nowhere) and she said if her mom asked us any questions we should just say we were friends of hers from school, because her mom would be mad if she knew she picked us up. she then realized how difficult that was going to be to pull off and told us to wait in the barn! (2nd sign of doom) We declined to wait in the barn, which had a big texas sized no trespassing sign on it and just sat in front of it. about 10 minutes later she comes back out without any food and tells us we have to leave. We agreee happily, until we realize she has no intention of driving us back to the freeway. my traveling partner tries to explain to her that she promised she would take us back and we really need her to because we have no idea where we are. she says she can't and starts crying again. she says through epic sobs that her neighbor might be able to take us and runs across the street to go ask him. we walk over there to meet the neighbor, he sees the girl crying, sees us 4 dirty kids, and turns to his wife and says "call the cops" we try to explain what is going on and he is just holding this girl and mean mugging the crap out of us. We of course attempt to split before the cops get there, and walk for several miles until we get back to the freeway. we stick our thumbs out and instantly 4 cop cars roll up. we are detained on the side of the road for 3 and a half hours have our hands on the hood of the car and they wont tell us why we are being detained. They are telling us however that we are in big trouble. Meanwhile, this truck with a gun rack is driving back and fourth past us and some dude (the girls brother) is leaning out the window shouting how he is going to kill us.
> As it turned out when the cops came to the neighbors house the girls mother had come out to see what it was all about. So she wouldnt get in trouble by her mom for picking up hitchikers she told the cops we had ABDUCTED HER! she held onto this story for 3 hours until they interviewed her apart from her mother and she finally told the truth. the police served us a trespassing ticket and drove us to the county line where another cop who was waiting for us instructed us to "start walking out of my county"
> WORST RIDE EVER.



Damn dude, idk if anyone can top this...


----------



## crustpunk82

i agree with vandalette, that sucks big eggs. did you say anything to the cops for not stopping the redneck for threats to your life? that has to be harassment and some sort of law had to be broken, by driving up and down the road like a jack ass yelling threats."dont mess with texas"


----------



## Uncle Mom

VA I always get really creepy guys. I hate creepy.


----------



## theitchtohitch

PA has always been pretty good to me for hitching, but the I-80/I-376 in western PA absolutely blows. Sat there baking in the sun for almost all of a hot spring day before this guy driving a fruit truck picked me up. It was one of those days where nothing was going right, traveling by myself. About ready to crawl under some bushes and take a nap. 

On the plus side, I got dropped off with a cucumber and an armful of bananas from the fruit dude. And my next ride picked me up on the Ohio Turnpike and took me about 800 miles on my way


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

WOW HERE GOES...

in 2006, my friend tate and a random guy who we picked up in south carolina who we so very stupidly jumped off a train the day before on the fly in a backwards cannonball and i were hitchhiking in atlana. we were pretty far outta town when we were picked up by a couple from new jersey maybe in their early 50's. they offered to take us to a jersey sub shop,if we helped them move some stuff outta the back of their pickup truck, so we get to the house and he give us some beers, about three or four beers in the green kid starts talking shit to the man and blatantly hitting on his wife. when we wer done we started down the road with just the man. our new found friend starts talking shit again and says were stupid for travelling around looking like freaks. we get to the spot where we were gonna get dropped off. the kid rudely asked the guy if he would by him a nice pack of ciggarettes. the guy gets outta the truck walks to the passenger door, opens hit our new friend steps out and the guy says its been a pleasure having is company very nicely hands him a pack of ciggarettes pont to the road back to south carolina gets back in his truck and starts driving. he appologizes for telling the dude to pretty much fuck off and offered us to come by his house have some more drinks and the next day he would take us farther down the road.

so we say yes and drive way out into the woods where he lived not near anything or any one. his wife used to kinda be punk in the 70's and is playing all her old crappy music she has made. we get drunk he has 3 guys from mexico city come over and we smoke some pot. eventually they leave. tate and i were sitting in the back yard with the jersey man. he could not fathom the idea that tate and i could travel with eachother in this big scary lonely world so far from home and not love eachother or have sex. we said that we loved eachother as friends but no more. he asked '' well if something happened to her i would protect her right''. i said of course. so he immediatly stands up gets in her face and says fuck you bitch! i stand up he shakes my hand we all sit back down, at this point this guy is drunk and scary i dont know where exactly i am and now im scared. so he begins his demands for us to pronounce our love for each other and kiss...we refuse. he starts talking shit to her again and me and becoming VERY angry at us. at this point my memory now is a bit fogged with the exact details of the conversation being 5 years ago, but any ways i get an idea.by now his wife is outside yelling and screaming at him to leave us alone and crying and shit, he was very close to attacking us he is still pressuring us to kiss and it was a little wierd im sure you could imagine. he gets pissed at her shes freaked and goes inside and leaves us with him again now we go back and forth with him for another 30 minutes or so. i wink at tate tell her i love her and very straightly asked mr jersey if he would give us a moment he stepped inside for a second, while he did i expected him to spy on us. i put the back of my hand over my mouth and pretended to tongue kiss her from a very convincing angle. then when i looked up and he was spying on as i stopped ''kissing'' her and started yelling at him for ruining our moment that we had so long put off. i turned the psycological tables on his drunk ass and he was apologizing to no end with much sincerity. he had come outside for a second again and i convinced him to go back in side he started walking through the glass sliding door tripped on the railing fell on his face and knocked himself out. his wife came up to us crying and told us that he probably wouldnt remember this. it was very late by then we all left him sleeping on the floor the whole night. the next morning we woke up before noon got a very awkward quiet ride and was dropped off where he had picked us up.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

here we go again. fasten your seat belts kids...round 2

so me and two lady friends were hitching(howd you know it was gonna start off like this?)in florida north of jacksonville florida by the state line towards savannah georgia. coincidently this was also with tate in previous story and another girl from the east coast. we got off a train blah blah blah. got picked up by a guy who gave us weed and dropped us off not too far down the road. then we got picked up by a guy who we matched bowls with who took us not too far down the road. so we are reeeaally stoned on pot when were walking down the street and two guys at a gas station in one of those classic creepy white molester vans with no windows ask if we need a ride. ok sure. i get in first and while im getting in the back of the van i dont notice one of the guys stumble to open the door in a drunken swagger for the girls, cause thats the polite thing to do or something. there are no seats in the back of the van. and there are two huge piles of reebar on both side of us and in beetween the driver and the passenger is a 30 rack of bottled beer in beetween them almost gone. they both pound a beer in a single moment. while the driver isnt paying attention for a second the passenger looks back at us three sitting there. doesnt say anything but points his index finger at his friend then to his head and makes a few small circles and mouths the words. this guy is fucking crazy. right as the van turns on and they start to pull out of the gas station right by the freeway on ramp heading north on the I-95. the driver asks if i had any weed. another stupid moment of mine i pass a bowl up to the passenger he hits it then passes it to the driver who is on the freeway going with the flow of traffic at like 90 mph, who completley without warning lets go of the wheel and hits the bowl. the passenger in a slight scare grabs and jerks the wheel and the van to the right and almost hits a car. the traffic this day was very thick. i think it was rush hour. every timed he turned he would speed up on accident and swerve all over i thought he would roll the van at any second. at one point while he was driving he drove into the wrong side of the freeway straight face to face with a semi. everything went slowmotion when i heard that loud horn of his. we got boxed in for a secong and before we slammed into this thing with no seats and piles of steel bars he swirved outta the way into the normal right side of the free way i think taking up 2 or 3 lanes and driving people im assuming off the road but could not say because creepy white molester vans dont come with widows therefore i could not see out the side very well. when we were headed for that semi head on. no one made a sound. i think if any of us would have screamed or yelled it would have been that little bit of panicked that would not have let us so narrowly miss the truck. so we politely told them that this was far enough and they could let us out at the next stop. the passenger even asked in a sorry kinda way ''are you sure?'' we said yes and thanked them for the ride where they let us off at an army base....


----------



## chaosfactorxx

I just recently got stuck in Florence, South carolina for like, a week due to rain and generally shitty weather. We ended up getting a shit ton of hotels because it was FREEZING and pouring rain. And the one day it was actually nice out, we get told by the cops that we can't hitch and we "can't be in town" anymore or we'll be arrested. We ended up walking 5 miles to the next exit to get the hell outta there. I'm definatly never headed back there...


----------



## Diagaro

Billy Blankets said:


> OH BOY....
> 
> We were somewhere in Texas and this 18 year old girl picks us up, She was crying because she had a bad day at work (first sign of doom). We cheered her up and she offered to take us back to her house and make us some food. We agreed as long as she could take us to the freeway again after. We pulled up to her house (in the middle of nowhere) and she said if her mom asked us any questions we should just say we were friends of hers from school, because her mom would be mad if she knew she picked us up. she then realized how difficult that was going to be to pull off and told us to wait in the barn! (2nd sign of doom) We declined to wait in the barn, which had a big texas sized no trespassing sign on it and just sat in front of it. about 10 minutes later she comes back out without any food and tells us we have to leave. We agreee happily, until we realize she has no intention of driving us back to the freeway. my traveling partner tries to explain to her that she promised she would take us back and we really need her to because we have no idea where we are. she says she can't and starts crying again. she says through epic sobs that her neighbor might be able to take us and runs across the street to go ask him. we walk over there to meet the neighbor, he sees the girl crying, sees us 4 dirty kids, and turns to his wife and says "call the cops" we try to explain what is going on and he is just holding this girl and mean mugging the crap out of us. We of course attempt to split before the cops get there, and walk for several miles until we get back to the freeway. we stick our thumbs out and instantly 4 cop cars roll up. we are detained on the side of the road for 3 and a half hours have our hands on the hood of the car and they wont tell us why we are being detained. They are telling us however that we are in big trouble. Meanwhile, this truck with a gun rack is driving back and fourth past us and some dude (the girls brother) is leaning out the window shouting how he is going to kill us.
> As it turned out when the cops came to the neighbors house the girls mother had come out to see what it was all about. So she wouldnt get in trouble by her mom for picking up hitchikers she told the cops we had ABDUCTED HER! she held onto this story for 3 hours until they interviewed her apart from her mother and she finally told the truth. the police served us a trespassing ticket and drove us to the county line where another cop who was waiting for us instructed us to "start walking out of my county"
> WORST RIDE EVER.


 
WOW HOLEY sHIT!!!!!!!
Thats some fucked up shit, trumps anything I can relate any day!
Even cash kickdowns in the middle of nowhere at gunpoint.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

spent 2 days and nights in a blizzard in williams AZ trying to get a ride out. then i also spent nearly 4 days in las vegas trying to get a ride out. what a trip that last one became.


----------



## Nelco

getting pulled off and after a night in jail..all three of us were packed in the back of an animal control car, to be dropped off in the middle of no where in alabama, with no water, but the nasty ditch water, that jap drank with my water purifying tabs..that situation was funny but lame..they dropped us off by tracks, but no clearence lights..once it was down to just two of us, people just wouldn't pick us up and we'd just walk it..flipping everyone off.


----------



## wrkrsunite

Fuckin billy takes the throphy.what a fucked story.


----------



## Blu

Dameon said:


> That, or stuck in between Idaho Falls and Butte, with no water and nowhere to get water, and the cars going 80 mph (who the hell is going to stop when they're going that fast?).



Same thing happened to me in Utah between Moab and Grand Junction. I walked thirteen miles in 96 degree heat. Honestly, didn't hate it too much though, there was kind of a rush pushing myself to keep walking. And at the end of it, a pudgy guy in suspenders gave me two freezing cold tall boys.


----------



## kerouac

damn, these stories make me appreciate the luck i've had. i've only hitched in canada and from what i've heard it seems easier to catch rides here. 
once i was on a train that got ditched in thunder bay, slept under a bridge and had to walk for a couple hours to get to the highway the next day. on the way i tried to jump across a swampy ditch beside the highway to check a dumpster for cardboard and didn't make it across, got my shoes and pants soaked in the oily water. got to the highway and met a dude who was trying to hitch to ottawa, he'd been there for a long time already and left shortly after i arrived to go to the greyhound station. i waited for close to 8 hours before being picked up. not bad at all compared to other stories here but i've never experienced such consistent heckling from drivers before - i.e. people yelling insults and threats at me, mocking me, flipping me off, etc. 
my fuck is thunder bay ever a shitty town to have to pass through.


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday

I spent 4 days at a weird exit between Chattanooga and Knoxville. A Loves, random local truck stop and an exxon a mile away. Loves night shift were awesome, free drinks, free (old) hot dogs, free showers, connected McDonald's threw you extra food.. Cool to chill inside all night. 

But then day shift.. if they saw you even across the street, copscopscops. They put up a few fliers at the trucker doors, talking about how dangerous, mentally ill and unclean hitchhikers are. Telling us if they found you camping in the woods around, they'd legally shoot you, because they supposedly owned all the surrounding land.

There were six other travelers when I arrived. Two had been there for weeks, given up, settled into homebumin. One guy tried walking down the interstate, but about two hours later A COP BROUGHT HIM BACK.. He said he was only about 2 miles from the next ramp. So then me and a couple decided to just walk 4 miles into town and cut down a parallel highway. We were crossing a narrow bridge past the town when a cop comes roaring up, full lights, full siren. Handcuffs us all, searches (trashes) our packs, then loads us into the car. Are we going to jail? Nope. Back to the exit with obstruction of traffic tickets. We spent the last of our money on a case of beer and drank all night on the ramp. 2:30am a pickup truck pulls over to finally take us the fuck outta there.

"Don't you know man? This is our hell. This where us hitchhikers come to die.."
-Bama Bandit, Loves homebum, somewhere between Chattanooga and Knoxville


----------

